# Traveling at this age ?



## marshell08 (Mar 20, 2012)

* Do you feel less able physically or in any other way to take part in any aspect of travel than you did when you were younger?

**I am * 72 and  still traveling! Last year we went from the UK to Niagra Falls and also flew the route of the Grand Canyon - something we  always wanted to do. This year we i am in middle of an overland trip from London to Beijing.  ​


----------



## ccohoe (Mar 22, 2012)

The big thing that stops me from travelling is the cost of insurance. What a bunch of crooks!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 22, 2012)

We do a lot of camping, so most of our travel is by pickup truck.  We don't feel physically hindered by our age yet, but we have to be smarter than we were when we were younger and wilder.  We try not to get into any predicaments that we can't get out of, LOL.


----------



## Knightofalbion (Jun 26, 2012)

marshell08 said:


> *Do you feel less able physically or in any other way to take part in any aspect of travel than you did when you were younger?
> 
> **I am *72 and still traveling! Last year we went from the UK to Niagra Falls and also flew the route of the Grand Canyon - something we always wanted to do. This year we i am in middle of an overland trip from London to Beijing. ​



Good for you! You're an inspiration. Life is to be lived.


----------



## jpgeek (Jun 29, 2012)

Nope, still in shape and very outdoorsy... the only difference is I make sure to see the doctor before leaving for a non-US trip and ensure that I have my meds on hand with a extra weeks supply just in case


----------



## Knightofalbion (Jun 30, 2012)

If you're getting on a bit, but still ache to see the world, then, if you afford it, a cruise is your best bet. It's like a floating community. Everything is taken care of for you... You're looked after... There are medical facilities on board...You soon make friends...


----------



## NickJ (Oct 23, 2012)

Travel as much as you can WHILE you can is my motto. If you don't, when you turn 85 or something you'll regret it!


----------

